

Co-founder wants to dilute family's share after co-founder passes away - luiperd
http://www.quora.com/My-co-founder-recently-died-and-his-10-ownership-went-to-his-family-My-investors-want-the-family-out-How-can-I-dilute-their-without-going-through-a-restructuring?share=1

======
chrisbennet
An inexperienced sociopath reveals himself...

